# New BIG SCARY SHOW: 901 Nightmare, Halloween folklore, 'The Dean', more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW – EPISODE 170 – THIS IS HALLOWEEN! THIS IS HALLOWEEN!

Episode 170

It’s finally here! The most wonderful holiday of them all, Halloween, and the Big Scary Show is celebrating in a big way. We sent Badger to visit a pair of haunts in the Carolinas to talk about their seasons and what’s new this year. Storm rants about people trying to make you angry for Halloween. Meathook Jim introduces us to ‘The Dean’ (hope you never have to go to detention). And The Haunt-Strumetallist Jerry Vayne brings us a trio of spooky tunes to keep you in the Halloween spirit.
The Roundtable of Terror continues its annual tradition of talking about Halloween, this time with Folklorist and Mythology professor Kerry Noonan. If that name sounds familiar, she was 'Paula' from Friday the 13th Part 6, among other roles. It’s a fascinating conversation you don’t want to miss. As a bonus, Badger sat down with her earlier this year at Days of the Dead Charlotte and we’ve got that interview here too.
Badger brings us the latest in Deadline News, Vysther talks about introducing kids to Halloween and horror films, we might have a Gruesome Giveaway winner (hope you entered,) and we leave you with a special Halloween message.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to…THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Midnight Syndicate - Born of the Night
Shadow Symphony - Desolate Horror
Verse 13 - Empty Coffin
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## RobinNilsson (Oct 30, 2018)

Great work!
Will follow


----------

